# Openly gay people will be allowed to join the military in the U.S soon



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2010)

Washington (*CNN*) people serving within its ranks is one step closer to ending, after the Senate voted Saturday to repeal the armed forces' "don't ask, don't tell" policy. Eight Republicans and independent Joe Lieberman of Connect joined the chamber's Democrats to back the legislation, which passed around 3 p.m. by a 65-31 margin. The bill needed a simple majority -- meaning support from 51 of the Senate's 100 members -- to pass."I want to thank all of the gay men and women who are fightin for us today," said Sen. Susan Collins, a Maine Republican who pushed hard for the measure. "We honor your service, and now we can do so openly." President Barack Obama will sign the bill into law next week, White House press secretar"Gay and lesbian service members -- brave Americans who enable our freedoms -- will no longer have to hide who they are," Oba said in an e-mailed statement to supporters. "The fight for civil rights, a struggle that continues, will no longer include this one."[/p]


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2010)

Title needs a change, since homosexuals can already join the US military.

Seriously, there is nothing wrong with don't ask don't tell. If I can keep to myself about my sexuality, why can't they keep to themselves? It's a fuss over nothing.

edit: although I guess this is good in the sense that they might be giving married homosexuals the same monetary benefits that they give to straight married servicemen.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, they were able to enlist, but wasn't the "fuss", over how they got discharged if people found out? Maybe I don't understand the policy too well, but from what I've gathered, being gay WASN'T ever allowed, it just never got asked, so unless it was proven, you were able to stay in.

If gays wanna subject themselves to the horror that is marriage, and the pointlessness of these wars, go for it. I approve of this bill.


----------



## nando (Dec 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Title needs a change, since homosexuals can already join the US military.
> 
> Seriously, there is nothing wrong with don't ask don't tell. If I can keep to myself about my sexuality




that's very simplistic, but gay men get outed by others and discharged thanks to this bill


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Title needs a change, since homosexuals can already join the US military.
> 
> Seriously, there is nothing wrong with don't ask don't tell. If I can keep to myself about my sexuality, why can't they keep to themselves? It's a fuss over nothing.
> 
> edit: although I guess this is good in the sense that they might be giving married homosexuals the same monetary benefits that they give to straight married servicemen.




Small minded much?

This is for those who want to be open about their sexuality. Jut because you keep it to yourself doesnt mean the rest of the world has too...

OT: gg! This is heading in the right direction


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great, when I'm in the barracks trying to sleep and the guy across the room is telling his buddy about the SWEET MALE ASS he tapped during leave in an outside voice I'll be sure to think of you.

The point is that there's a time and a place for everything. Sexuality is not relevant to the military.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 19, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> If gays wanna subject themselves to the horror that is marriage, and the pointlessness of these wars, go for it. I approve of this bill.



lol. That's funny!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahaha you make me laugh. So its ok for me to say to my buddy "Check out the tits on the chick I nailed last night" in the barracks when the guy across teh room is a "raging fag" but the other way isnt allowed?

The way you see it no talk about sex, genders, spouses, kids etc should be allowed because it might offend someone


----------



## Law (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said it was okay for you to say that, either.

Like I said, time and a place for everything.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> I never said it was okay for you to say that, either.
> 
> Like I said, time and a place for everything.


So what's the problem?

They're equally not "okay," but you can do one and get discharged, and the other and not even get reprimanded.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously but talking about the person you love or the person you shagged can be discussed regardless of time and place in my opinion. Atleast I do it

The whole issue is like coolbho3000 said, heterosexuals can talk about it but homosexuals cant because they will get in shit.
Freedom of expression for all, if I want to talk about my personal life I can , you dont have to listen


----------



## geminisama (Dec 19, 2010)

The "Don't ask don't tell policy", just reminds me of one major flaw they teach kids; "No matter what, be yourself", so people do, and they're bullied by their peers, employers, government, etc. Kinda sad really, because what they should be telling young people is, "Be yourself, unless it's something greater society doesn't like, otherwise you can get in trouble, fired, beaten, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

It just gets me something like THIS is such an issue, in a country that constantly brags about how free it is; but everyone has to fight tooth and nail to gain rights for such simple things.


----------



## Centimetro (Dec 19, 2010)

who the hell wants to join the military?


----------



## geminisama (Dec 19, 2010)

All the impoverished inner city kids they intentionally try to recruit, and rural kids that wanna kick start and do something with their lives, even if it is a shitty, "job." Right now they should just be happy people are still signing up.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> The "Don't ask don't tell policy", just reminds me of one major flaw they teach kids; "No matter what, be yourself", so people do, and they're bullied by their peers, employers, government, etc. Kinda sad really, because what they should be telling young people is, "Be yourself, unless it's something greater society doesn't like, otherwise you can get in trouble, fired, beaten, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol your so right
I act myself and I get in shit so people tell me "Act yourself when youre not around other people, pretend youre someone else then" 

Its a sad sad society ;p


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2010)

Isnt this the thing lady gaga was fighting for?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 19, 2010)

It's about damn time.


			
				Vigilante said:
			
		

> Isnt this the thing lady gaga was fighting for?


It is.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Title needs a change, since homosexuals can already join the US military.
> 
> Seriously, there is nothing wrong with don't ask don't tell. If I can keep to myself about my sexuality, why can't they keep to themselves?



If you joined the army, no-one would know you were straight?  Like, you wouldn't put your female wife down as your next of kin?  You'd never discuss your significant other with other soldiers, you'd never admire a female celebrity in a magazine?  You'd never tell an anecdote about something you did while on holiday with an ex-girlfriend, or joke that at least the rations are better than your wife's cooking?  You'd never say to your best friend "If I get shot, I want you to give this to Jane"?  You'd actively hide your sexuality so that no-one could hazard a guess as to your sexual preference?

I imagine that there are a high number of people who know that you're straight. Friends, co-workers, casual acquaintances, is that because you've been flaunting your sexuality to them?  In fact, I'm just some guy off the internet and I know you're straight.  How can you make this claim you're capable of "keeping it to yourself"?  You seem pretty crap at it to me.

You seem to think the only way of finding out if someone is gay is if they describe their sex life to you in graphic detail.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 19, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This.

Just because you are an open gay person doesnt mean you have to talk or act like a Jack from Will and Grace or dress like a dragqueen, if you do that youre not really made for the military I think lol
All it means is to replace "she" with "he" or "he" with "she" when you talk about intimate relations, nothing more


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Even though I had no intentions of joining the military, but I am glad to see "Don't ask don't Tell" finally being repealed.
Now I hope one day people stop making a stink about people's sexuality and get on with the real problems in the world.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Even though I had no intentions of joining the military,


You should.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather not, I am lover, not a fighter.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I'd rather not, I am lover, not a fighter.



What's the difference?


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 19, 2010)

This law, as well as the interdiction for gay people to join is stupid imo. I find it disturbing because it categorizes gay people as different than others. It creates divergences who should not exist.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until your boyfriend looses control and then file a divorce and then shit will hit the fan.


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 19, 2010)

The implications should scare the hell out of terrorists. You'll be shot if you're lucky....


----------



## Sterling (Dec 19, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I act myself, and give not a single fuck about how others think of me. You see, I may put others before myself, but I'll be damned if I have to have even a shred of dignity to do it. If anyone says otherwise, you can proceed to get on your hands and knees and prepare yourselves for a kick to the face.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to happen.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 19, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> The implications should scare the hell out of terrorists. You'll be shot if you're lucky....



Just like female insurgents should fear being raped by all those heterosexual soldiers, I guess...?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 19, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean shot then yes, otherwise only in rare occasions. (Are females even allowed to join the insurgency? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will, trust me, everyone breaks up with someone.
He will leave you in the future.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 19, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are certainly female members of islamist terror groups.  I presumed the implication in the tail-off was that if they're lucky they'll get shot, if not they might get bummed to death by those sex-crazed gays, all drunk with the knew found power of not having to fight for their country while under-cover in their own unit as a pretend heterosexual.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 19, 2010)

@VidBoy: It IS a little naive to think that it wouldn't happen, but you don't even know how his relationship is. I know plenty of people that stayed with the person they dated in High School. Granted they were all straight, but I am sure it's the same for gay relationships. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINJA: No one saw anything!!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> It will, trust me, everyone breaks up with someone.
> He will leave you in the future.


And you have the ability to predict the future? Fascinating


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 19, 2010)

Vidboy, the point of saying that was?

Seriously, mind your own business.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, Vidboy. Way to lose what little respect anyone actually had for you.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 19, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> It will, trust me, everyone breaks up with someone.
> He will leave you in the future.


How the hell is that relevant to the topic? That's just plain rude, and completely uncalled for.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 19, 2010)

_*snip_
---

On-topic: I'm glad to see this is being changed. It's nice to see gays and lesbians will be able to be open about their sexual orientation.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 19, 2010)

Do we really need this? REALLY? What is the benefit to letting gays be openly gay in the military? There was a survey done on troops that aired in the news that stated most troops wouldn't serve and would consider leaving the military if they had to serve next to an openly gay troop. Title needs to be changed too, gays have always been able to join the military, it was just so they don't beat the shit out of by other troops, they keep quiet about it. But here we go again with the gay community getting their panties in a bunch because someone doesn't want to hear about "GAY PRIDE LOLOLOL!!!1!!1". Give me one benefit to this and prove to me this isn't a giant waste of time.

EDIT: OK,the post looked bad, basically I don't have anything against gays, I just think the U.S. has more important issues than this right now.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 19, 2010)

Why should a minority be stopped from serving their country just because they are who they are?
The problem had nothing to do with them never asking but that if they were ever found out they were discharged regardless of anything they may have done in their service. The argument about them getting beaten up makes no sense since in that situation it is obviously those who have done the beating who are at fault and they would be disciplined for attacking a comrade. That's the great thing about the military, one of its core values is discipline!


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Why should a minority be stopped from serving their country just because they are who they are?
> The problem had nothing to do with them never asking but that if they were ever found out they were discharged regardless of anything they may have done in their service. The argument about them getting beaten up makes no sense since in that situation it is obviously those who have done the beating who are at fault and they would be disciplined for attacking a comrade. That's the great thing about the military, one of its core values is discipline!



But once the damage is done, its done. If I beat up someone, and messed them up pretty badly, just because I was punished doesn't make their wounds go away. With the amount of people being recruited, and the amount of troops who wouldn't serve next to an openly gay man, would it be unreasonable to say some are homophobic, even having violent tendencies towards gays?


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 19, 2010)

But if it were to happen it would set an example to the rest of the soldiers that shit like that doesn't fly.
Besides why are we complaining about them being beaten up when they're already being sent into warzones and killed there for being American, let alone gay.

An openly gay soldier may cause trust issues between him and others in his troop but I think that if they've proven themselves in battle there's no reason for an conflict.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



many other countries allow openly gay armies, why must the USA be different?


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 19, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> many other countries *allow openly gay armies*, why must the USA be different?


Bit off topic but I think an army made entirely of openly gay people would be absolutely FABULOUS!!!

Anyway I completely agree. The USA is backward in its thinking. Britain and other countries allow openly gay people to serve and have had no issues or any kind of song and dance about whether to allow it or not.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Do we really need this? REALLY? What is the benefit to letting gays be openly gay in the military? There was a survey done on troops that aired in the news that stated most troops wouldn't serve and would consider leaving the military if they had to serve next to an openly gay troop. Title needs to be changed too, gays have always been able to join the military, it was just so they don't beat the shit out of by other troops, they keep quiet about it. But here we go again with the gay community getting their panties in a bunch because someone doesn't want to hear about "GAY PRIDE LOLOLOL!!!1!!1". Give me one benefit to this and prove to me this isn't a giant waste of time.
> 
> EDIT: OK,the post looked bad, basically I don't have anything against gays, I just think the U.S. has more important issues than this right now.


The issue is more like, if we were found to be gay, then they would just ship us out and if we had done anything great then we would be stripped of that as well. I once saw an story on the news that made me sick.
A man once jumped on a grenade to save his troop and lost his leg. He won the purple heart as well as other metals for what he did and when they found out he was gay, they took all his metals away. That is what "Don't ask, don't tell" Has done to people and that's why we needed to get rid of it. It was an inhuman law to begin with and helped no one, but insecure, ignorant, and plan self-righteous jerks.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, ok my bad I probably didn't know enough about this, I've been caught up with other issues. (COICA, ACTA, etc.). So if I offended anyone I'm sorry I'll do some more research into Don't ask, don't tell. Just don't have any renditions of "In the navy" while I'm gone.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why it needed to gotten rid of. So injustice like that would finally stop.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't like where this Open-gay thing is going. Will cause a lot of drawbacks in society, but I do not live in America and live in a country where we hate gayness.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I don't like where this Open-gay thing is going. Will cause a lot of drawbacks in society, but I do not live in America and live in a country where we hate gayness.


Now give a real logical reason how someone's personal life effects the rest of the world?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 19, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I don't like where this Open-gay thing is going. Will cause a lot of drawbacks in society, but I do not live in America and live in a country where we hate gayness.


Realistic example please, or stfu.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 19, 2010)

this is just another pointless news story.  the military is a CHOICE.  if you CHOOSE to join something that does not fit you as a person, then YOU have to deal with the consequences.  i am a white american,  if i decide to go to a chinese new year party, i accept that i will stick out like a sore thumb.  that's the way it is and the way it should be.  the chinese people at the party shouldn't pretend to include me.  

its great that anyone would want to serve for the protection of their country.  but that is the reason why you are joining.  you basically need to leave your personal stuff at the door and realize you are part of something larger.  there should be NO discussion of sexuality while serving.  

this is all just a bunch of whiners.  like most new stories.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 19, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this is just another pointless news story.  the military is a CHOICE.  if you CHOOSE to join something that does not fit you as a person, then YOU have to deal with the consequences.  i am a white american,  if i decide to go to a chinese new year party, i accept that i will stick out like a sore thumb.  that's the way it is and the way it should be.  the chinese people at the party shouldn't pretend to include me.
> 
> its great that anyone would want to serve for the protection of their country.  but that is the reason why you are joining.  *you basically need to leave your personal stuff at the door and realize you are part of something larger.*  there should be NO discussion of sexuality while serving.
> 
> this is all just a bunch of whiners.  like most new stories.


Like your insecurities and perceptions of gay people?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 20, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this is just another pointless news story.  the military is a CHOICE.  if you CHOOSE to join something that does not fit you as a person, then YOU have to deal with the consequences.  i am a white american,  if i decide to go to a chinese new year party, i accept that i will stick out like a sore thumb.  that's the way it is and the way it should be.  the chinese people at the party shouldn't pretend to include me.
> 
> its great that anyone would want to serve for the protection of their country.  but that is the reason why you are joining.  you basically need to leave your personal stuff at the door and realize you are part of something larger.  there should be NO discussion of sexuality while serving.
> 
> this is all just a bunch of whiners.  like most new stories.


Telling someone to just flat out forget their lives is plan cruel treatment. Plus if their goal was to do that, then they wouldn't allow letters, emails, ect. to be sent to the families, friends, lovers, ect in the outside world. Pretty much a person can not nor ever will be able to leave their lives behind once they join.
And it's not just a butch of whiners getting what they want, it's a butch of true solders who want to fight for what they know is right and live their lives knowing damn well that they are truly free that this law prevented them from doing.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 20, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this is just another pointless news story.  the military is a CHOICE.  if you CHOOSE to join something that does not fit you as a person, then YOU have to deal with the consequences.  i am a white american,  if i decide to go to a chinese new year party, i accept that i will stick out like a sore thumb.  that's the way it is and the way it should be.  the chinese people at the party shouldn't pretend to include me.
> 
> its great that anyone would want to serve for the protection of their country.  but that is the reason why you are joining.  you basically need to leave your personal stuff at the door and realize you are part of something larger.  there should be NO discussion of sexuality while serving.
> 
> this is all just a bunch of whiners.  like most new stories.


There's this glaring flaw to your story, bro. Saying it's a choice to join the army, then saying only if it fits you; last time I checked, the Army's slogan wasn't, "Fighting war, as straight males only could!", that's never brought up in the commercials, recruitment offices, movies, or anything really, besides from bigots such as yourself. If a gay man wants to go fight in this pointless fucking war, and can get through the rigorous training like anyone else, LET them. I don't care the sexuality of my doctor, police officer, post man; so why should we care about the sexuality of another person doing another service for us?

I honestly thought higher of the community at large, but this thread is making me rapidly lose faith.


----------



## monkat (Dec 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being gay ruins American families!

I was illegally spying on my neighbors one time, a fine decent family. Mother, father, and two kids - son, maybe 5, and daughter around 7 or 8.

Suddenly, out of nowhere, a gay couple just runs into their house, crashes all the dishes, breaks the tv, and then they just start fucking out of nowhere in front of the kids! After they were done, they fucked the kids too! And the parents!

Moral of the story: what the phuck?


----------



## geminisama (Dec 20, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it does suck when that happens. Last time it was t******** in my neighborhood, though.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 20, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worse then what I did to my neighbours, I ran in and shot rainbows at them!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You monster.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 20, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this is just another pointless news story.  the military is a CHOICE.  if you CHOOSE to join something that does not fit you as a person, then YOU have to deal with the consequences.  i am a white american,  if i decide to go to a chinese new year party, i accept that i will stick out like a sore thumb.  that's the way it is and the way it should be.  the chinese people at the party shouldn't pretend to include me.
> 
> This is a ridiculous, broken analogy.  Firstly, for it to even half work, they'd invite you (in fact they really need you there to make up the numbers) but you'd have to pretend to be Chinese, and if anyone found out you weren't you'd be kicked out.  They'd still be in their rights to do that however.  But government employment is not a private party.  How would you feel if you got given a job in a government department, turned up for your first day at work and someone went "Ah... This is akward, I didn't know you were white.  Thing is, most of the people in your dept are hispanic.  I'm afraid you're fired."
> 
> ...


You're right there.  What are the figures, about 80% of people want DADT repealed, and it's only 20% of people whining like little girls about it being removed?  Why aren't you going along with this particular Chinese New Year Party and fitting in with the crowd?


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you gotta fight fire with fire sometimes, aye?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 20, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Well, you gotta fight fire with fire sometimes, aye?


That's how I lost my my job in the Fire Brigade.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost made a really bad joke here, but I'm not an asshole.


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 20, 2010)

This law was stupid in the first point. It's so non-American, in the way Amarica meant to be. A country oversea's to be free from diplomats in oversea's. A land for everyone. But they failed at it from the start. If it are Indians, black people, woman or gays. They always need to bash someone. "Everybody can be free here, except Indians, black people, woman.."


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 20, 2010)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Do we really need this? REALLY? What is the benefit to letting gays be openly gay in the military? There was a survey done on troops that aired in the news that stated most troops wouldn't serve and would consider leaving the military if they had to serve next to an openly gay troop. Title needs to be changed too, gays have always been able to join the military, it was just so they don't beat the shit out of by other troops, they keep quiet about it. But here we go again with the gay community getting their panties in a bunch because someone doesn't want to hear about "GAY PRIDE LOLOLOL!!!1!!1". Give me one benefit to this and prove to me this isn't a giant waste of time.
> 
> EDIT: OK,the post looked bad, basically I don't have anything against gays, I just think the U.S. has more important issues than this right now.




Actually they did a poll and most of the Armed Forced didnt care, another big part actually said AWESOMESAUCE and only a small part said BOOOOOO

For those who care that theres gay people in the army, theyve always been there just now they can say Im gay if they want too.
Mind you I think alot of gays still wouldnt express themselves because of retards and inbred idiots 

But if youre in the army and you have a [censored] in your barracks, move because you might catch the new string of virus called F. Gayoll 2


----------



## injected11 (Dec 20, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> PS.
> Americans are ofcourse the most hypocrit bastards around with them stealing the US from the Indians and then claiming its their birthright.... just sayin


Your nation was formed of criminals. Clearly we should hold the misgivings of your ancestors against you and everyone currently living there.


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 20, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't steal anything, almost no Americans are descended from the original settlers. My great grandparents immigrated here worked in factories and bought property. Lets talk about what you people did to the Aborigines. Genocide was state policy well into the 1960's


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's an interesting point anal sex leads to incontinence. Now I don't want someone shitting their pants on a 12 hr ride on a transport plane. Studies show that in cities 20% of gay men have HIV not to mention a verity of other blood borne diseases like hepatitis that are much more common in gay men due to the transfer of blood during anal intercourse. I'm sorry but I don't want an emergency battle field blood transfusion from a gay man. Needless to say this does raise legitimate questions on the combat fitness of gays.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it was teh criminals who build the settlements for the settlers as is noted that criminals were only put there for a total of 18 years.

Second of all the ruckus made by Americans to kick out Mexicans, Hispanics and in the past African Americans is the reason I said it. And I dont know what the US does for their native people but here they had an official apoligy, have massive state funds, have very good benefits and loads more that the rest of the Australians do not get.

Thirdly the genocide that we did and the genocide that you did is basicly the same only a few centuries difference in the ending of it.

And Im also not generalizing all Americans as dumb idiots who say/do this, you should know who Im targeting and why Im saying this

Also Australia doesnt have an issue with homosexuals in their army

And to Pliskron... you ARE the reason I made that comment.
Are you retarded? If someone isnt fit for battle he or she doesnt go into battle. If that person is put into battle its not the persons fault but the medic who checked him for being incompetent.
Also... HIV bloodtransfusions? Are you that dumb? They use teh same blood they use in actual hospitals so the risks are the same
And anal sex leads to incontinence? Ive had bigger shits then your dick... O NO IM GOING TO SHIT MY PANTS DAILY NOW


----------



## Depravo (Dec 20, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Ive had bigger shits then your dick...


I assume you mean the one in his pants and not the one on his head?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way... his brain is obviously tiny so it would fit


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Americans are of course the most hypocrite bastards around with them stealing the US from the Indians and then claiming its their birthright.... just saying



Biased generalizations ftw! I fixed your spelling as well.

Australians are simpleton criminals who would rather fist-fight than use words... Just saying.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess you guys have never met Pliskron. Our resident right wing enthusiast. Constantly afraid with a slight chance of being related to Communism. I try and ignore him to avoid arguments.

Anyway, Pliskron. Anal sex carries pretty much the same risk as normal sex to my understanding. If you use protection (which is a very good idea considering where you're sticking your whatsit) you've not got much of a chance of catching anything.
Any member of the military will have had a full medical checkup before being put into a warzone situation and anything serious will be either treated or result in a discharge if untreatable.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ofcourse you can choose to ignore my further comment on this
And we can take anyone on in a fist fight, or drink fight... or any fight really


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

I have yet to see any supporting evidence for the claim that gays shouldn't be in the military.

Imagine a bill being passed that said that no one of a certain skin color could join. A lot of people would be pissed and the bill would not be well received at all. 
Why? 
Because it's discriminating based on a trait that no one can control. 
Now tell me, can people control being gay? If you truly think that people would choose to be gay and denied basic freedoms, I seriously doubt your intelligence.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I have yet to see any supporting evidence for the claim that gays shouldn't be in the military.
> 
> Imagine a bill being passed that said that no one of a certain skin color could join. A lot of people would be pissed and the bill would not be well received at all.
> Why?
> ...



Touché on the sarcasm part, I did not graps it

And I totally agree with your example aswell btw, well put


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting point anal sex leads to incontinence. Now I don't want someone shitting their pants on a 12 hr ride on a transport plane. Studies show that in cities 20% of gay men have HIV not to mention a verity of other blood borne diseases like hepatitis that are much more common in gay men due to the transfer of blood during anal intercourse. I'm sorry but I don't want an emergency battle field blood transfusion from a gay man. Needless to say this does raise legitimate questions on the combat fitness of gays.



If gay soldiers don't tell anyone they're gay, does it fix these problems then?  What about straight soldiers that engage in risky sexual behaviour, including anal intercourse?  If a soldier has a medical problem, deal with that problem rather than attempting a (half-assed) ban on a group, whether indivuduals are affected by those problems or not.  African Americans are particularly susceptible to sickle cell anemia, does that raise legitimate questions of the combat fitness of blacks?  I'm sure you wouldn't want an on-field blood transfusion from someone with sickle cell either.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting point anal sex leads to incontinence. Now I don't want someone shitting their pants on a 12 hr ride on a transport plane. Studies show that in cities 20% of gay men have HIV not to mention a verity of other blood borne diseases like hepatitis that are much more common in gay men due to the transfer of blood during anal intercourse. I'm sorry but I don't want an emergency battle field blood transfusion from a gay man. Needless to say this does raise legitimate questions on the combat fitness of gays.



where are these statistics? i wasnt aware that hiv and hepatitis and incontinence are gay only and only contracted by anal sex.

the only ways you will get anal incontinence is if you do not use enough lube. and its not even just that problem, you would have an anal fissure or a rectal prolapse.

if all anal sex made people incontinence do you not think that there would be more people in the porn industry (not even just gay, straight too) would have it? it would sure as hell be apparent in porn. to get in the military you need to need a physical. i do not think they are going to ship out men who are unfit for battle (ie incontinent). and im sure they do blood tests with this to check for hiv/hepatitis/etc for the event that one would need emergency blood transfusion.

please don't spout facts out about stuff you have no clue about.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting point anal sex leads to incontinence. Now I don't want someone shitting their pants on a 12 hr ride on a transport plane. Studies show that in cities 20% of gay men have HIV not to mention a verity of other blood borne diseases like hepatitis that are much more common in gay men due to the transfer of blood during anal intercourse. I'm sorry but I don't want an emergency battle field blood transfusion from a gay man. Needless to say this does raise legitimate questions on the combat fitness of gays.


I want to see some evidence behind this statement. As well many straight people also have STD's and also have tainted blood, so you still have a high risk of getting problems with a straight person's blood as much as a gay person.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay this debate is just getting weird. Let's move from baseless statements and move onto something with more substance. Such as the actual topic?


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

And this thread is going in the expected direction.
Guess who isn't surprised!
And guess what happens now...

*locked*


----------

